# HELP! me again...



## Crash_Bandit89 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi there i came on here a little while ago asking for help, im still planning to move to sharm and work in animation i know pays not great but accomadation, food drink, uniform and training are all inclusive, but i wanna go for a year can i not get a year long visa? do i need to make an appointment to get visa or just turn up and be like o hi! do i take everything with me or just the essentials? how do i get my new employer to sort my accomodation and permit? which is the best cheap airline to get my ticket? (the company will pay for my flight home if i stay for a year)
HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, can't help with working visa info or anything like that apart from I do know your employer is supposed to arrange and pay for it for you. I am aware that many do not and some people work there illegally.

Airlines direct from the UK to Sharm (one way):
Easyjet
Monarch
Thomas Cook (but not Sharm to the UK!)
(Thomsons only sell return flights)

Indirect flights try Egyptair via Cairo, Easyjet via Milan or Geneva and also I believe Turkish Airlines via Istanbul is competitive.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Crash_Bandit89 said:


> Hi there i came on here a little while ago asking for help, im still planning to move to sharm and work in animation i know pays not great but accomadation, food drink, uniform and training are all inclusive, but i wanna go for a year can i not get a year long visa? do i need to make an appointment to get visa or just turn up and be like o hi! do i take everything with me or just the essentials? how do i get my new employer to sort my accomodation and permit? which is the best cheap airline to get my ticket? (the company will pay for my flight home if i stay for a year)
> HELP!!!!!!!!



To be honest if you have to come on here asking for help about a job you have been offered then stay where you are.I have just heard that tourist police are doing the rounds of hotels in Hurghada looking for people without work permits....does that not tell you something ? Think this one through very carefully before you move....as someone said in a previous post egyptians are very good at promising but rarely do they come up with the goods.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure if this information is correct or helps?

Egypt Guide: Work Visas/Permits, How to get a work permit for Egypt: In many countries, there is a separate

_Unfortunately, the application process itself is anything but simple. Obtaining an Egyptian work permit is an arduous descent into the bowels of Egyptian government bureaucracy – the author has met more than one expat whose application has been in processing for close to a year (or longer!). The general outline for the process is described below (know in advance that you will not be able to complete the process without a dedicated effort from your employer).

You will begin by obtaining the application form from the nearest Ministry of Manpower and Training Office (in Cairo this is located within the Mugamma in Tahrir Square).

You will then need to assemble the following:

A valid passport (with valid Egyptian residence status)
7 passport-size photos
Two copies of your employer’s incorporation contract
Two copies of your Tax ID card (which you will likely need to obtain from another office – officials at the Ministry of Manpower should be able to direct you to the correct location if this is the case)
Two copies of your academic qualifications (such as university degrees and professional certifications; this can also include letters of reference from past employers)
A copy of the commercial register (from your employer)
Any licenses required for practicing your profession (have both the original and copies, just in case)
A memorandum from your employer explaining why it is necessary to hire a foreigner rather than a qualified Egyptian citizen
Approval from the Authority related to your profession (e.g. Investment, Petroleum – you and your employer will have to obtain this through the office of that Authority)
A representative from your employer who will “sponsor” your work permit
Proof of test showing you are free of HIV/AIDs
Approval from Egypt’s State Security Service showing that you are not a threat to national security or public safety (this can be obtained through a division at the Ministry of Manpower and Training office) 

Finally, you will need to pay a registration fee of LE1,000 to complete the process._


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Crash_Bandit89 said:


> Hi there i came on here a little while ago asking for help, im still planning to move to sharm and work in animation i know pays not great but accomadation, food drink, uniform and training are all inclusive, but i wanna go for a year can i not get a year long visa? do i need to make an appointment to get visa or just turn up and be like o hi! do i take everything with me or just the essentials? how do i get my new employer to sort my accomodation and permit? which is the best cheap airline to get my ticket? (the company will pay for my flight home if i stay for a year)
> HELP!!!!!!!!



Hi

Quite simply your employer should be doing all this for you plus he should be paying for your flight out as any "correct" employers does. Employers must apply for your work permit. Employers must arrange for your HIV test. 

It is very easy to think it's ok everyone is illegal so it will be no problem but only in the past month the police have been raiding illegal shops etc in Zamalek and closing them down, this is in my opinion an action taken to raise tax.. ie everyone paying for their permits etc.. Egypt needs the money!!


----------

